# Good toys?



## Abbyjenna298 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi everyone! I have a five month old cockatiel, named Mason! What would be some good toys to start with, I have a popsicle stick toys, cuddle, and a marble like toy. Are there any other types of toys that you've noticed, that Cockatiel's like? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

A wooden chew toy
Shredding toys (the pinyatas are good).
Plastic bird play ball


----------



## Abbyjenna298 (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks Kzall! I'll keep that in mind. What do you think about the coconut toys that they have at Petsmart? I've seen other Cockatiel's use them, but don't know if it's healthy for them to use it, because of the small strings inside of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

I've wondered that too.
I've only found ones in the UK made with rope which is a no no.

It's hard, just because pet shops sell them doesn't mean they're safe!

As long as the coconuts natural I would've thought it's fine with supervision  I'd just take it away if they were going crazy with it.


----------



## Abbyjenna298 (Aug 6, 2017)

Yeah that’s true just because a pet store does so it it’s not a guarantee that it’s safe. A friend of mine call mom has a coconut toy in her cockatiels cage, And that Cockatiel sleeps in the coconut. So that’s why was asking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abbyjenna298 (Aug 6, 2017)

By the way Macy took his first bath yesterday, he loved it, he even when I took him out of the water, flap his wings and flipped over on my finger, as if to say “mama I’m not done!”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

That's lovely 
My Enzo just thinks his bath is mean and tends to take a drink from the side,lunge at the bath bowl then run away!!

Did your cockatiel take to the bath straight away?


----------



## Abbyjenna298 (Aug 6, 2017)

He did. He loves bath time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rivx (Mar 3, 2017)

Gacy came to us with a shreddable wood kabob (something like this https://www.amazon.com/Wesco-Original-Bird-Kabob-Shreddable/dp/B0002FP1W0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1507601643&sr=8-5&keywords=wood+bird+toy ) and it's one of her favorite toys. Of course, she's...really ruined it by now, but we've got more coming.

She likes toys with things to pull on and palm to scratch her head on. 

I'd check out MySafeBirdStore and get a few different things for him to try. I believe this forum has a discount code for 10% there.


----------



## Abbyjenna298 (Aug 6, 2017)

Well success on getting him to play outside the cage. My mom found a few toys from a quaker parrot that I had a few years back, and she loves one of the toys that Is bigger, and has wood on it.










Does this look like a good toy?She plays with that outside the cage. Considering she’s already figured out how to take the carabiner off. We have a smart cookie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abbyjenna298 (Aug 6, 2017)

By the way we found out that he is a she, so we have renamed her Maisie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

